# Canadian Agents



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was flipping through the channels and saw that some secret Canadian agents tried to blow up the hydro-electric plant in Niagra Falls NY. It's okay though because they were apprehended by a Sheriff who looks amazingly like John Candy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really Scott!!!

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh, a reference to the all too low budget comedy "Canadian Bacon", starring the late John Candy, Rea Pearlman, and I think Alan Alda....

Not a stellar motion picture, but if there is nothing else on, it will entertain, for a few moments anyway.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Got pics?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is a link to the trailer. You will need Windows media player to view it.

Canadian Bacon Trailer

Enjoy.

Tim


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Beware, the Canadian!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Beware, the Canadian!


LMAO - Now that brings back memories. Bob & Doug eh!

Love the stubbies

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jonh Candy and Alan Alda in the same movie?








That's one I will have to miss!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Beware, the Canadian!


Hey believe or not THE BEER STORE's CHILL Magazine (Yes our Beer Store publishes a magazine) just named these guys two of the most influential (albeit Fictional) Canadians that every lived.

Coo loo koo koo koo ... or something like that.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

*and I thought this was the coolest Canadian.........what gives?????????*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne & Kevin

LMAO - Coffee came out from my nose again. Good one









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Wayne & Kevin
> 
> LMAO - Coffee came out from my nose again. Good one
> 
> ...


LOL








as long as you didn't get any on the computer

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man!
Now I'll have nightmares for sure!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> *and I thought this was the coolest Canadian.........what gives?????????*


Who the [email protected]#L is this?









Wayne


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Oops!









Guess I'll get to put a lot of faces to a lot of names this weekend!

Wayne


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thor


That's *Thor Almighty* to you mere mortals!
Keeper of all things stationary....
(but not so good with conveyor belts.







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To bring back an oldie but goodie................sorry Thor

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1409


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And I thought I was kidding before about having nightmares!
Thanks John!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

The painnnnnnnn.

Wayne - how could you not recognize a fellow Canadian (We are all so good looking) Ah I know you were on your 6th beer.

I cannot wait to meet in person.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> To bring back an oldie but goodie................sorry Thor
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1409


Ahhh, ya beat me to it. I was just gonna say he looks better in his boxers out in the rain.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that is funny -

Rally goers - watch out for Hootbob and Mrs Hootbob - They love taking pictures.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> To bring back an oldie but goodie................sorry Thor
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1409


When di you come down to camp in Oregon. That "lake" you have out front of your Outback is a real nice one....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> To bring back an oldie but goodie................sorry Thor
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1409


AHHHHHHH I remember those puddles.................. Wayne your site was directly across from this clown, probably glad you couldn't make it after seeing that eye burning photo.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin, no doubt. Glad I missed that soak fest! - Okay, Honestly I still wish I had been there.

On the bright side this weekend is looking






























We just had a Thunderstorm pass through here this morning about 12 hours early so hopefully it's cleared the way for a great weekend.

I'm going to finish packing the Outback tonight and headin' to Bissells tomorrow.

Yee Haw!
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

When you get there and are done celebrating the birthday, can you make sure my site is all manicured, the fire started and the traditional arrival beverage awaiting??????

thanks bud, you sure are swell.

kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Wayne,
> 
> When you get there and are done celebrating the birthday, can you make sure my site is all manicured, the fire started and the traditional arrival beverage awaiting??????
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Safe trip Wayne.

See ya friday.

THor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Now that is funny -
> 
> Rally goers - watch out for Hootbob and Mrs Hootbob - They love taking pictures.
> 
> Thor


Yep you never know where the camera will be









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

My happy face shorts will not be leaing the trailer.









Thor


----------

